# More saltwater tank updates.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

The yellow spotted boxfish stopped eating for some reason and died.
Gave away the 2 damsels to a fish store.
Got an anemone along with a set of paired clown fish.
Got a purple/orange striped angelfish.
Live rock has really started to mature.
Once again this is a FOWLR tank.

Photos tomorrow.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What type of lighting do you have? You'll need T-5 or Halide for most anemones. Also,you should really be quarantining and preemptively treating all new additions, especially clownfish, who just love to carry an extremely deadly disease that I though that I had.

I'm also assuming that the angel, which should have also been quarantined, was a coral beauty. I like them!

I still do want photos! So can tomorrow be today?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do I get the bad feeling it's not a Coral Beauty?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now I'm curious, what else could it be?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

The angel fish.









The clownfish and anemone.









A photo of the shrimp cleaning some stuff off of the starfish.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All right, it's a coral beauty, which is good. Again though, what type of lighting do you have? If it isn't strong enough, the anemone will eventually start to disintegrate.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Standard fluorescent lights, but the tank is right by a good window and gets plenty of sunlight during the day.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It won't work, I can promise you that. I'd take the anemone back ASAP before it sabotages your water quality.


----------

